# Markus Rühl & Simone Rühl



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Oct 6, 2005)

Why is that guy wearing a bra?


----------



## Stu (Oct 6, 2005)

Freak show


----------



## musclepump (Oct 6, 2005)

omg


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 6, 2005)

while she is certainly muscular, you'd think a big celebrity like that would marry someone half decent looking.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey you can say wat you want man but if you look at those pic's from their wedding, she looks pretty nice.


----------



## musclepump (Oct 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Hey you can say wat you want man but if you look at those pic's from their wedding, she looks pretty nice.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## Tha Don (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 7, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

>


----------



## Dante (Oct 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Hey you can say wat you want man but if you look at those pic's from their wedding, she looks pretty nice.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 7, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

>


----------



## Mags (Oct 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Hey you can say wat you want man but if you look at those pic's from their wedding, she looks pretty nice.


She's alright....for you

Ha! Shes shocking!


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)

Markus Rühl & Simone Rühl.......who of the two has the bigger penis  
My bet is Simone, her posing trunks have the bigger bulge.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2005)

I sort of think they make a nice couple. 

I would like to see how big their kids would be. You guys ever see Arnolds kids?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Markus Rühl & Simone Rühl.......who of the two has the bigger penis
> My bet is Simone, her posing trunks have the bigger bulge.



They remind me of a certain IM couple............


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I sort of think they make a nice couple.


Well atleast one person gets it.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Markus Rühl & Simone Rühl.......who of the two has the bigger penis
> My bet is Simone, her posing trunks have the bigger bulge.


that is just sick!!! i'm ashamed you would even look at their bulges!

although you are right!


----------

